# Need lots of good vibes for the next few days



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

My boyfriend is a volunteer firefighter and his lifelong dream is to be a professional firefighter. He has trained, drilled, studied and tested for about 5 years now only to have the counties continually cut the emergency services budget, preventing any station from hiring. Add to that the fact that he's in a large city (i.e. tough to get into) with a strong military presence in the area, and more and more it feels like it's never going to happen for him, even though he's passed every physical, written, and oral test with flying colors.

Now there's a tiny beacon of light. He applied for a position at a station 75 miles north of where he is now, and they called him back saying they want to recruit him!!!!!!

It's such a nerve-wracking process! The first interview is scheduled for Monday afternoon, and if that panel likes him they'll schedule him for another panel interview on Tuesday. If Tuesday goes well, he'll interview with the chief on Wednesday. Since it's so far away we're staying at a hotel up there, hoping he'll get called back.

I'm so nervous for him! He's worked so hard for so long, and he's been dragged down and put up with so much mistreatment from his current job (mechanic) and it's time for karma to recognize that. He's such a good person, he works so hard and he gives so much and never asks for or expects anything in return and I just want to see him come home from work with a smile on his face. He's earned this and he deserves it, and he needs all the positive vibes he can get.

So if I could ask you guys a favor, please keep your fingers crossed that you won't see me on here again until after Wednesday, because that will mean he made it through all the interviews!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I will keep my fingers crossed. I hope he makes it through. It would be great if he got his dream job.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck!! I'll keep fingers crossed and lots of good thoughts headed his way.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed! Good luck.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a weird, weird world when people want to risk their safety in order to protect others, and are told they aren't allowed to. I hope his interviews go well, he clicks with his future co-workers, the budgets stay stable, and that soon we'll be hearing about the trials and tribulations of moving your small friends north to join him at a new job.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck...be sure to keep us posted!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks so much you guys!! We just got on the ferry to get to the station where he's interviewing. I kinda have to piddle I'm so excited!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, poop. He didn't get called back.  He's definitely qualified and he felt confident that he answered all of their questions correctly, so he thinks it's because the district is so tiny and tightly-knit (population ~3,000) that it was a matter of personalities meshing. But we have to look of the bright side. If he got the job we would be a 2-hour drive and a ferry ride apart, and he would be on a 1-year probation period with very limited free time. I'm kind of relieved we won't have to do that.

And bonus, my parents remembered to feed Piglet this time! Thanks for all the good thoughts!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, shoot.  I hope something else comes up for him soon! That's good you can look on the bright side though.  And I'm sure Piglet is relieved this trip went better! :lol:


----------

